# Park Haunts



## Bullzak_83 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a local camp site that does a haunt weekend. We have a local camping site (Loyd Park) that does a Halloween haunt the two weekends before Halloween. Everyone that camps, those two weekends are encouraged to decorate their site then on the week end traffic starts driving through the park and all the camp sites hand out candy and scare the holly #$#@$ out of all they can. This will be my second year to attend and I can't wait. For being a 40 something year ole man I think I have more fun then the kiddos do.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethene does a camp site haunt:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29470

So does Buckaneerbabe:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26531


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

We have that close to me as well at a parked called East Harbor state park, right on Lake Erie. I saw the ad for it this year when camping in August, but have not done it. I am not sure I would want to being as most of my stuff is set up by then. At the same point, It could be really fun..... I wonder if they allow bull dogs to stay for the weekend.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Our family also goes to a camp site Cowan Lake in Ohio. We camp and decorate the camp site and have a blast with the kiddos.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I just checked the state park. They have one campsite left out of the 55 available that has electric and on those weekends. Now I want to go.... but the wife is going to a wedding, and then a baby shower those days. hmm... Trip with the dogs and Halloween stuff? so tempting....


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Spider if you want to drive a few hours you can come to our camp site. We have plenty of room. Bring the kiddos and the wife. We have a huge camp site and lots of scary stuff to decorate the site.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I would drive but I have looked at the time left in October, and the amount of stuff I have to do, and decided if I take a weekend to play and camp out, it will kill my display this year. So much to do. So instead, I am going to drive to the campsite close to us on the saturday evening, see what the competition is, and then build to crush it all next year.  But thanks for the invite.


----------

